# "Tycoon" in Russian Olive Burl and Box Elder Burl



## Clay3063 (Jul 23, 2018)

I turned two "Tycoon" Roller Balls today before the weather set in and I had to put everything up. Temps are now in the upper 60s and falling. Steady breeze and rain in the area. We need it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## jasonb (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice! I like the Tycoon roller ball kits, they are among my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 23, 2018)

Nicely done, great finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 23, 2018)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 24, 2018)

Love the blank on the left

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 24, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Love the blank on the left


Yes sir. The box elder burl dyed and stabilized came from a WB member. It is a very popular blank. I think I got it from Nick (@wyowoodwrker ) last year. But don't quote me on that. I also had some from the same person in an green color. I think he called it aqua.


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2018)

Great pens Clay! Tony


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Great pens Clay! Tony


Thank you Tony! 

I've got a couple pieces of your.... "plywood" as the Islander calls it, have you ever turned any pens with it or has anyone else? I'd love to see pictures if you or someone else has.


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> Thank you Tony!
> 
> I've got a couple pieces of your.... "plywood" as the Islander calls it, have you ever turned any pens with it or has anyone else? I'd love to see pictures if you or someone else has.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> View attachment 150699 View attachment 150700



WOW! Nice!! What kit is the pen / pencil set?


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> WOW! Nice!! What kit is the pen / pencil set?



Thanks Clay! They are Cigars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 24, 2018)

Great pens Clay and I envy your weather right now!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Great pens Clay and I envy your weather right now!!



Brother we were in Texas last week for six days. I've lived there all my life except for the last 10 months. I can tell you I almost melted. It was miserable Makes me wonder if there isn't a whole lot of somebody's in Texas that the Good Lord is prepping for eternity. I felt the same way in 2015 when I spent the night at a KOA outside of St Louis Missouri. The thought last week that passed through my feeble brain more than once was, "I wonder who's been making change in the collection plate?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 24, 2018)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks great.
> Nicely  done.
> 
> Les


Thank you Les!


----------

